# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Pmw Suppression des widget Entry dans ScrolledFrame

## jnore

Bonjour  tous,

Je me suis mis  apprendre Python il y a peu.
Ce langage est fantastique.
Je rencontre pourtant un problme avec l'objet ScrolledFrame sous Pmw

Je le cre et je lui insre de nombreux "Entry" via grid()
Jusque l pas de problme.

Ce que je voudrais c'est supprimer par la suite l'ensemble des "Entry" qui sont contenues dans le ScrolledFrame, pour en rajouter d'autres.
Ces mme Entry, je ne les mmorise pas volontairement.
 Je voudrais savoir s'il y a une mthode qui pourrait me lister les Entry contenues dans le ScrolledFrame ...

Pourrier-vous me guider, s'il vous plait ?

Merci

Jnore

----------

